# Trainer/GOOD obedience classes in Twin Cities



## principii (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw a post on here from a little while ago regarding a trainer in the TC MN area, but I thought I'd ask for "fresh" info...

We're in the south St Paul area, and I'm REALLY keen on getting started in something with Cheyenne... we're "on hold" with Schutzhund, and in the meantime, I seriously have no idea how to train a dog like this (having grown up with much more HIGH ENERGY dogs)... I thought perhaps this fella would be high energy, in some ways







I was HOPING so... but I think not. 
I just need to give him a mission/purpose. I think I'D feel better if he had one!!! He seems like such a melancholic dog... and I wonder, is it b/c he doesn't have a job/life work?

He's very hard to stimulate... today I bought him a squeaky tennis-ball-like soccer Kong which he actually showed a little interest in. 

Anyway, he LOVES to run and jump. However, he doesn't "beg" to go out and do so, and he doesn't do it inside (minus sailing over our two-steps between the kitchen and the living room... and only when in "pursuit" or aside me at a fast pace)... so I don't know, I guess I'm rather at a loss:

Do I look for a good agility place/trainer?
Do I just wait until his Schutzhund eval this Saturday to do ANY looking? (I'm guessing at this point he's not going to make it as a Schutzhund dog... though he does have potential, we just need to work on drive... :-/)
Do I look for basic obedience? Aside from Petsmart/Petco, what is BETTER out in this area?

What IS there in MSP for GSDs? (play dates included!!! We need to socialize!!!!!)

Thank you!
Lindsey


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If your evaluation doesn't pan out, you can try two very good dog schools that have classes for everything. 

This first one is probably closer to you:

http://www.spdtc.com/

Here's the second one that's on your side of town, but a little farther:

http://www.animalinntraining.com/


----------

